# Babbs Mash Paddle Beer "chocolate Winter Warmer"



## chappo1970 (2/2/10)

Well I was pleasantly surprised to see that our mash paddle beer was the "Chocolate" winter warmer. As I have sat down with beer in one hand and the BJCP guideline in the other taking notes on styles that may suit I have realised how open the field is. Also dropped into Ross at lunch today for a little chin wag and we came up with even more ideas and adjuncts. Then ducked downstairs and had another little chat with Mothballs and got even more ideas!

Originally I was thinking Stout, Porter and or FES. Now I am not to sure because chocolate as a flavour actually works well in an assortment of beers. Think belgian? Think a nice big Dubble or Triple? Banna Split maybe? American brown you say? No never? But think how well all those hoppy citrus/passion fruits notes will work with chocolate?

What about adjuncts? Chilli, nutmeg, ginger, corrianda, poppy seed, seeds of paradise? Fruits? Strawberrys, mangoes, peach, bannana (Ross is the bannana king)? Think hazelnut, macadamia's, almonds. The possibilities go on and on. Arrrrghhh!

So I have decided to settle on a base beer and go from there. At the moment is it between 3 base beers:

Belgian Dark Stong Ale
My Hunters Old Recipe
American Brown
I think I am tossing up between the Belgian and the American. Although the Hunter has a lovely rich malt character with raisin undertones and would suit a big winter warmer. Plus it's an Aussie too. Hmmmm?

Anyway I would interested to discuss recipes and ideas with my fellow BABBS Brewers here. So what are you planning or thinking?

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## lonte (2/2/10)

Chappo, the rules say you can enter two beers if that helps wth your decision making.


----------



## hefevice (2/2/10)

If you are looking for inspiration, head up to Mt Tamborine, drop into The Chocolate Gallery and try their Chili Chocolates. It's only a short stagger from the Eagle Heights brewery.

Given the winning beer will be brewed at Eagle Heights, would be interesting to have a local edge.

Wish I could be around to enter this one; would go for something with a South American feel that was designed to mess with perceptions (colour vs flavour).


----------



## Snow (2/2/10)

When is this beer due? I thought Ross said May, but it says July in the 2010 calendar?

- Snow.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/2/10)

Ross said May to me today Snow!

Yeah i am with Hefe be great to muck around with peoples heads. I light coloured beer with all those warm flavours in there.


----------



## lonte (2/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Ross said May to me today Snow!


Due in May and will be mini-comp judged then. Eagle Heights will announce their winner by June meeting and the brew day will go down in July. So you'll need 2x bottles at May meeting, one for Ed to judge and one for the rest of us.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/2/10)

lonte said:


> Chappo, the rules say you can enter two beers if that helps wth your decision making.




Two beers! Great!

So one beer and a sneaky will never win because it's "too far out man" to win. And then the winning entry, excellent!

Thanks Ionte


----------



## browndog (2/2/10)

lonte said:


> Due in May and will be mini-comp judged then. Eagle Heights will announce their winner by June meeting and the brew day will go down in July. So you'll need 2x bottles at May meeting, one for Ed to judge and one for the rest of us.




And hopefully the entry sheet will not dissapear again


----------



## Ross (2/2/10)

Brewing my 1st attempt tomorrow. Spent an hour over at the Indian Spice Emporium tasting all the different spices, had half the shop coming up with ideas of what to add.
Quite an assortment going in the 1st brew - A rich Rye Porter with Rum & Rasin Chocolate, Corriander, Mace, Nutmeg, Cinanamon, Bitter Orange Peel, Pacific Jade Hops & a Belgian Yeast....

Cheers Ross


----------



## chappo1970 (2/2/10)

Ross said:


> Brewing my 1st attempt tomorrow. Spent an hour over at the Indian Spice Emporium tasting all the different spices, had half the shop coming up with ideas of what to add.
> Quite an assortment going in the 1st brew - A rich Rye Porter with Rum & Rasin Chocolate, Corriander, Mace, Nutmeg, Cinanamon, Bitter Orange Peel, Pacific Jade Hops & a Belgian Yeast....
> 
> Cheers Ross



Mace? You been rummaging around in Jackies hand bag again? :lol: 


What time are you kicking off Ross? I have a spare day tomorrow so I might drop in and see (aka steal) your ideas in action?


----------



## Ross (2/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Mace? You been rummaging around in Jackies hand bag again? :lol:
> 
> 
> What time are you kicking off Ross? I have a spare day tomorrow so I might drop in and see (aka steal) your ideas in action?



hopefully mashing in by 9.30.

cheers Ross


----------



## lonte (2/2/10)

browndog said:


> And hopefully the entry sheet will not dissapear again


One day I'm gonna find some unopened box from the house move and right there at the bottom will be the key to the Oz Ale entries :blink:


----------



## winkle (2/2/10)

Gingery chocolate flavours on a bed of Old Peculier-ness  . There's bound to be a few train wrecks on the way to this competition for sure  .


----------



## bradsbrew (2/2/10)

Well after alot of thought I have decided I need to decide between two (3) options being

1. Chocolate Imperial Stout
2. Chocolate Belgian Quad
3. Old Jamaica Chocolate Ale
4. Chocolight Mild

I have until May which makes it hard to age the big beers.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Well after alot of thought I have decided I need to decide between two (3) options being
> 
> 1. Chocolate Imperial Stout
> 2. Chocolate Belgian Quad
> ...



Err that's four Brad?

Yeah Brad my exact thoughts as well. The big beers need more time to come good so essentially if want some age on them we need to get cracking now IMO.

I like the sound of the Old Jamaica Chocolate Ale. Maybe some rum in there as well?

I am also thinking of a Bock for something different?

Chap Chap

BTW what happened to you for Beer and Boobs mate?


----------



## bradsbrew (2/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Err that's four Brad?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW what happened to you for Beer and Boobs mate?



O/T 
1. Never take all your down pipes off during the week with intention of redirecting drainage, no matter how unlikely you think it would be that stormwater would be able to drain to downstairs and soak 30sqm of carpet and underlay :angry: 
2. I forgot about boobies  remembered when it was too late.

I will fix you up as agreed.

Brad


----------



## chappo1970 (2/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> I will fix you up as agreed.



No need mate was more worried you had slipped off the face of the planet really.


----------



## winkle (2/2/10)

:icon_offtopic: 
You would pick the one week we have heavy rain  
Oh well, RDWHAHB.

Back on topic, I'm seriously looking at,

1) Big English Old
2) RIS
3) Robust Porter
4) Belgian Dark Strong.

So no surprises there.


----------



## clarkey7 (2/2/10)

Belgian Dark Strong and a Chocolate chinese hop bomb


----------



## chappo1970 (2/2/10)

winkle said:


> Back on topic, I'm seriously looking at,
> 
> 1) Big English Old
> 2) RIS
> ...




Pfffft! Come on Perry do one of those "Safe" beers and hang ya tackle out on the other. We have 2 entries per member.


----------



## DKS (2/2/10)

Bugger ! Just put together my secret Black Ninja ( no one can see me coming) recipe. Some one has pre-empted the line I was taking already. Not the same but close. Start again. Oh well  

{Pedantic musings. - I have a few questions:
How much of the judging would be the "Chocolate" flavour part? Chocolate grain part? How much would be the" Winter warmer" part and when they say "chocolate" I wonder would White chocolate as adjunct count? Considering commercial size batch to come and some advantage to make a light coloured choc..}

Talk about messin with your head space, sheeeesh.
Daz


----------



## tallie (2/2/10)

DKS said:


> I wonder would White chocolate as adjunct count?



I was also thinking a white chocolate beer :icon_drool2: 

Kris.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/2/10)

To my mind white chocolate carries a lot of vanilla. So rather than white chocolate maybe think vanillins.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (2/2/10)

Trying to pick how much chocolate would be acceptable for a Belgian Wit made with White Chocolate


----------



## DKS (2/2/10)

Ahh... yes, but does this put you out of the winter warmer criteria? mmmm ?
Daz


----------



## winkle (2/2/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Trying to pick how much chocolate would be acceptable for a Belgian Wit made with White Chocolate



It'd be a pretty strong wit, hmmm, maybe go down the Karmalite triple path a few steps.
Thought worthy......


----------



## bradsbrew (2/2/10)

DKS said:


> Ahh... yes, but does this put you out of the winter warmer criteria? mmmm ?
> Daz



Pretty sure the criteria was above 6%. Which I heard as 10%


----------



## Bribie G (2/2/10)

If you think back to our mini-bulk-buy on Sodium Percarbonate, I went down to Sully's to pick mine up. Fourstar had sent me a bottle of mystery ale for evaluation so we cracked it and tasted it in the Sully Brauhaus as pictured:





We moaned and groaned, and Mrs Sully even came out to see what the noise was about. Chocolate chocolate and more chocolate. Bloody lovely. So I pm'd 4* with our evaluation and he said that there was no chocolate whatsoever, it was hazelnut  and that hazelnut is very often mistaken for chocolate. Now I believe  

Choc hazelnut it is :beerbang:


----------



## chappo1970 (2/2/10)

BribieG said:


> Choc hazelnut it is :beerbang:




DAMN YOU TO HELL SATAN! May you burn your pillow cases!!!  :angry: 

Been chatting with Fourstar this afternoon and had settled on his Choc Hazelnut recipe as the real contender! So I guess it will have to be a HERMies vs BIABer show down then hey Bribie? Mash Tuns and high noon! *cue western music*


----------



## bradsbrew (2/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Mash Tuns and high noon! *cue western music*



Doodle oodle ooh..wah..wah ...wah


----------



## DKS (2/2/10)

Chappo said:


> DAMN YOU TO HELL SATAN! May you burn your pillow cases!!!  :angry:
> 
> Been chatting with Fourstar this afternoon and had settled on his Choc Hazelnut recipe as the real contender! So I guess it will have to be a HERMies vs BIABer show down then hey Bribie? Mash Tuns and high noon! *cue western music*




Bahahahhhha :lol: I'm not alone being beaten to the punch. Best start again hey Chap! Hahahah For some reason I see those old adds with the Milky Bar Kid.
Daz


----------



## chappo1970 (2/2/10)

Just goes to show great minds think alike I reckon Daz. 







But I am still gunna wipe the brewery floor with Bribies arse!  

Well I am planning to post my recipes up here for all to see. I'm not that precious and I hope that encourages others in the club to have a stab this year.


----------



## superdave (2/2/10)

I mightn't be a member (yet) but I've been giving this some thought and just keeps getting more complex.

So I decided instead to turn my attention to the label for the big barrel brew that was mentioned (that has no name). Got a sketch already. I'll still give the chocolate theme a go.


----------



## lczaban (2/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Pretty sure the criteria was above 6%. Which I heard as 10%



There wasn't an upper ABV limit Brad - go nuts! :icon_drunk:


----------



## DKS (2/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Just goes to show great minds think alike I reckon Daz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best not bring Bribie's arse into this but good on you for spreading the news brother.
I think my best chance is the stealth approach. With something a little different.
Trying to compete against a guy who can mow the lawn, asleep, at night, with a full beer, is a daunting prospect. ( and hes into it already, the so & so)
Just getting Babbs minicomp brews in the fermenter is hard enough. Adding in case swaps and everyday quaffers, now mash paddle. However, I shall do my best and take my penance if I should have to drink the lot.
Daz


----------



## Tony (2/2/10)

Ahhhh man this sounds like a fun challenge  

I might try just for my own benifit  Ive never brewed a beer with chocolate

i have a couple ideas 

have fun folks!


----------



## winkle (2/2/10)

> Trying to compete against a guy who can mow the lawn, asleep, at night, with a full beer, is a daunting prospect. ( and hes into it already, the so & so)



You missed out the bit about not spilling a drop! Not to mention his new fangled, fancy-pants brew system.  
However a few milds have provided me with an solid idea/concept - now to start playing with the numbers :blink:


----------



## chappo1970 (2/2/10)

That's more like it Winkle!


Pffft! The Lawn Mower man isn't any competition Daz. We all know who the real competition is B) :lol: 

Man I would have thought Bribie would have had a bite at me by now?


----------



## Bribie G (2/2/10)

Chappo said:


> DAMN YOU TO HELL SATAN! May you burn your pillow cases!!!  :angry:
> 
> Been chatting with Fourstar this afternoon and had settled on his Choc Hazelnut recipe as the real contender! So I guess it will have to be a HERMies vs BIABer show down then hey Bribie? Mash Tuns and high noon! *cue western music*



Eat chocolate every night before going to sleep. Drool all over pillowcase. Repeat for ten days. Use pillowcase for BIAP . In the bag 


Edit did I type 'bag' ?? :blink:


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

Well overnight I have decided on my two entries:

Choco-Latte-Bock (Copyright 2010 Adamt :lol: )
Choco-Hazelnut-Brown Ale (Based on FourStar's Hazelnut Brown)
Planning for the Bock to be the out there beer and the Hazelnut Brown to be the contender. Now to work on the adjuncts for both beers... B)


----------



## Fourstar (3/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Well overnight I have decided on my two entries:
> 
> Choco-Latte-Bock (Copyright 2010 Adamt )
> Choco-Hazelnut-Brown Ale (Based on FourStar's Hazelnut Brown)
> Planning for the Bock to be the out there beer and the Hazelnut Brown to be the contender. Now to work on the adjuncts for both beers...



Good work Chap Chap now get brewing!  Remember Chappo, Bribie has the upper hand on you as he has got to taste the fruits of my labour. :icon_drool2: 

On a side note, observing my VICBREW scoresheets lastnight, adjusting the hopping like i suggested should help it pickup a few more points and keep it somewhat more in balance. Just for ref it got 97/150 or a 32-33 and the actual style/adjunct in use wasn't relayed to the judges either (so it probabaly lost a few points there). If you can scrape another 5 points per judge from the hop adjustment you are looking at a close to 40, surely a winable score!

Gooooooo CHAPP CHAP! (and bribie )


----------



## lonte (3/2/10)

lonte said:


> Due in May and will be mini-comp judged then. Eagle Heights will announce their winner by June meeting and the brew day will go down in July. So you'll need 2x bottles at May meeting, one for Ed to judge and one for the rest of us.


FWIW the web site is now updated with the changed schedule for the year.


----------



## Adamt (3/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Choco-Latte-Bock (Copyright 2010 Adamt :lol: )



It's Bock-olate!


----------



## Scruffy (3/2/10)

My new brew actually tastes of chocolate. Proper chocolate! Bitter, Sweet, Vanilla'y, lingering, dryish, finishes with the same powdery mouthfeel as a 80% dark chocolate. I reckon someone else brewed it - come on own up...


----------



## Snow (3/2/10)

Oh god my mouth is just watering reading this thread. Troydo and Brian, bags I don't drive to the May meeting B) 

FWIW, I am considering.....
- Russian Imperial Chocoalate Raspberry Stout
- Chocolate Fruitcake Scotch Ale

Question: so if the winter warmer mini comp is being judged in May, does that mean the dark ale mini comp will now be held in July, i.e the comps are swapped?

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## bconnery (3/2/10)

Snow said:


> Question: so if the winter warmer mini comp is being judged in May, does that mean the dark ale mini comp will now be held in July, i.e the comps are swapped?
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Yes. 
Website details have been adjusted accordingly


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

Guys,
Just spent the day brewing with Ross and his new "flash as a rat with a gold tooth brew" rig. Oh my fookin' good lord we are in trouble! His brew smells just devine. Like a big Easter chocolate hot X bun! :icon_drool2: The smell thru the shop was unbelievable. I'll leave it to the big fella to explain his recipe if he wishes but I know we are in trouble here guys.

Thanks again Rossco very enjoyable day indeed.

Now down to my brews while I have the time.

Chap Chap


----------



## DKS (3/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Guys,
> Just spent the day brewing with Ross and his new "flash as a rat with a gold tooth brew" rig. Oh my fookin' good lord we are in trouble! His brew smells just devine. Like a big Easter chocolate hot X bun! :icon_drool2: The smell thru the shop was unbelievable. I'll leave it to the big fella to explain his recipe if he wishes but I know we are in trouble here guys.
> 
> Thanks again Rossco very enjoyable day indeed.
> ...



Ya see! I warned ya! I warned ya! 
Daz


----------



## superdave (3/2/10)

I have a question regarding CBs cacao nibs; whats an ideal dosage rate?


----------



## chappo1970 (3/2/10)

superdave said:


> I have a question regarding CBs cacao nibs; whats an ideal dosage rate?




Dave I would ring the shop and talk to Rossco mate. Just listen to every third sentence, yeah? h34r: :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (4/2/10)

Adamt said:


> It's Bock-olate!




Whoopsie  

Ok Going to do the Boch-OlateTM tomorrow arvo with Sully. Just putting the recipe together now.

Chap Chap


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (4/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Guys,
> Just spent the day brewing with Ross and his new "flash as a rat with a gold tooth brew" rig.
> Chap Chap






Chappo said:


> Ok Going to do the Boch-OlateTM tomorrow arvo with Sully.
> 
> Chap Chap



Do you guys ever work ,, all this brewing mid week,, love it ..  ..
Be careful of Sully hes trouble.. 
sounds like some good beers though..
cheers


----------



## winkle (4/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Whoopsie
> 
> Ok Going to do the Boch-OlateTM tomorrow arvo with Sully. Just putting the recipe together now.
> 
> Chap Chap



Float a couple of Chokito bars in the kettle during the boil, you might not win but the photos will be memorable :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Paul H (4/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Guys,
> Just spent the day brewing with Ross and his new "flash as a rat with a gold tooth brew" rig. Oh my fookin' good lord we are in trouble! His brew smells just devine. Like a big Easter chocolate hot X bun! :icon_drool2: The smell thru the shop was unbelievable. I'll leave it to the big fella to explain his recipe if he wishes but I know we are in trouble here guys.
> 
> Thanks again Rossco very enjoyable day indeed.
> ...



Just checked the rules Section 59, sub section (14) paragraph (j) reads "entries are not permitted from members who live outside of the Brisbane Council boundaries or have a AHB handle that is named after an island". 

If you require further clarification in respect to the rules please wait 1 week until I have finished writing them.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## bradsbrew (4/2/10)

Just about to start the recipe for tommorows afternoon brew. Decided the first attempt will be.......

Belgian Chocolate Quadruppel...with some secret ingredients.


----------



## winkle (4/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Just about to start the recipe for tommorows afternoon brew. Decided the first attempt will be.......
> 
> Belgian Chocolate Quadruppel...with some secret ingredients.



Curses, I have to wait til the bulk buy before cooking my christmas cake ale secret designer beer.


----------



## chappo1970 (4/2/10)

Ooooooo sounds good Brad. :icon_drool2: 




Paul H said:


> Just checked the rules Section 59, sub section (14) paragraph (j) reads "entries are not permitted from members who live outside of the Brisbane Council boundaries or have a AHB handle that is named after an island".
> 
> If you require further clarification in respect to the rules please wait 1 week until I have finished writing them.
> 
> ...




Pfffft! I guess our El Presidente better step down then :unsure:


----------



## manticle (4/2/10)

Anyone going to do a white wit?


----------



## chappo1970 (4/2/10)

manticle said:


> Anyone going to do a white wit?




I had a fleeting romance with a vanilla Wit on real vanilla pods split with a little ginger and corrianda. But wasn't convinced it would satify the "winter warmer" side of the equasion?


----------



## manticle (4/2/10)

Chappo said:


> I had a fleeting romance with a vanilla Wit on real vanilla pods split with a little ginger and corrianda. But wasn't convinced it would satify the "winter warmer" side of the equasion?



Homemade vanilla panne cotta with a hot raspberry coulis and dark chocolate flakes would warm me up on a cold day. Could be done. Anyway it's given me an idea.

Obviously not a BABBS member so sorry for the intrusion.


----------



## Bribie G (4/2/10)

Paul H said:


> Just checked the rules Section 59, sub section (14) paragraph (j) reads "entries are not permitted from members who live outside of the Brisbane Council boundaries or have a AHB handle that is named after an island".
> 
> If you require further clarification in respect to the rules please wait 1 week until I have finished writing them.
> 
> ...



Hi, it's FortitudeValleyG here, formerly BribieG h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew (4/2/10)

BribieG said:


> Hi, it's FortitudeValleyG here, formerly BribieG h34r:



Hey Bribie I just noticed what the cat in your avatar is preventing the hand from doing.............guess the misses is right I really dont pay attention :unsure: . People just dont check other peoples and their own details enough do they h34r:

Edit= dont worry I was just goating chap chap :lol:


----------



## geoff_tewierik (4/2/10)

manticle said:


> Anyone going to do a white wit?



Me, http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=591524

Just trying to work out the ingredients right now, apart from creamy and vanilla, and over 6% alcohol, I've got a few ideas I'm working on.


----------



## Fourstar (4/2/10)

manticle said:


> Obviously not a BABBS member so sorry for the intrusion.



Pfft... its not like two members are using a mexicans recipe 'for inspiration' or anything!?  

:lol:


----------



## manticle (4/2/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Me, http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=591524
> 
> Just trying to work out the ingredients right now, apart from creamy and vanilla, and over 6% alcohol, I've got a few ideas I'm working on.



I think it's a nice interpretation and if you can pull it off, it will be a fantastic beer.


----------



## winkle (27/2/10)

I must say I'm impressed with Wyeast 9093 - Imperial Blend, it has ripped through a 1.087 RIS down to 1.020 in 6 days  . At 20 C! Now to give it a few days to clean itself and cold condition for a month or two.


----------



## Bribie G (27/2/10)

Chap chap and Sully gave me a bottle of Samuel Smiths Yorkshire Brown Ale a couple of months ago and 4* sent me his famous hazelnut brown. I can feel something bubbling to the surface here, if I can stop SWMBO scoffing the Lindt every time I bring it home :unsure: 

I've got some 1469 in training mode itching to go :icon_cheers:


----------



## clarkey7 (27/2/10)

I need to start thinking about this......  ....and soon!

Mothballs and I were brainstorming the other night.

Maybe a:

Imperial Triple, white chocolate, cappuccino, chocolate topping infused, Swiss Toblerone ESB

PB


----------



## The Scientist (15/3/10)

Some further ideas for you all:

-Choc Ice Bock (Eisbock)
-White Xmas in July (Imperial white choc and coconut Wit)
-Choc fondue Dunkel
-Milk Choc Stout
-Belgian Dubbel Choc
-Choc Fruit & Nut Roggenbier
-Coco by the fire (Choc Rauchbier)
-Choc chip cookie ESB

and so on...............

I've left my planned contenders off the list but I'm just adding chocolate to everything I brew at the moment to see what it turns out like. :chug:


----------



## Bribie G (15/3/10)

At last July's case swap, Reviled from NZ came over and had a very noice dark beer with a port wine twang from a bottle of Penfolds Club poured in towards the end of fermentation. I'm thinking of doing that myself for a Christmas puddingey sort of flavour  

Choc hazelnut thingy in primary right now. Surprised that the cocoa butter from the chocolate hasn't killed the krausen. frothing away as ever. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (15/3/10)

The Scientist said:


> Some further ideas for you all:
> 
> -Choc Ice Bock (Eisbock)
> -White Xmas in July (Imperial white choc and coconut Wit)
> ...



You almost picked mine Liam  Added the first boiled sugar and 85% Cocoa chocolate to my effort this afternoon, went and checked it just now and I can hear it fermenting.........awesome.

Cheers


----------



## manticle (15/3/10)

if you guys don't post recipes and mash schedules when all is said and done manticle will cry.


----------



## Fourstar (16/3/10)

manticle said:


> if you guys don't post recipes and mash schedules when all is said and done manticle will cry.




I second that. Although, only the winning recipes!


----------



## Snow (16/3/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> I need to start thinking about this......  ....and soon!
> 
> Mothballs and I were brainstorming the other night.
> 
> ...



Interesting....

I just brewed my winter warmer yesterday, to give it time to mature before its judged. I ended up putting 400g dark chocolate in the mash. With the 9.5kg of grain, it gummed up and sparging took a long time. Then, at the end of the boil, about 5 mins into chilling, I added 2 large Toblerones to the kettle. the chocolate melted, but the honeycomb didn't. Made a complete mess of my kettle. Milk fat and oils all over it. When I transferred to the fermenter it was totally gross with a big chocolatey oily film on top and a few floaties as well. the FG came out at 1.095, so it's gonna be a biggie! I'm planning on aging it on vanilla beans in secondary with some bourbon thrown in for good measure....

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Paul H (16/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> I second that. Although, only the winning recipes!



You have my word I will post mine  

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## clarkey7 (16/3/10)

Snow said:


> Interesting....
> 
> I just brewed my winter warmer yesterday, to give it time to mature before its judged. I ended up putting 400g dark chocolate in the mash. With the 9.5kg of grain, it gummed up and sparging took a long time. Then, at the end of the boil, about 5 mins into chilling, I added 2 large Toblerones to the kettle. the chocolate melted, but the honeycomb didn't. Made a complete mess of my kettle. Milk fat and oils all over it. When I transferred to the fermenter it was totally gross with a big chocolatey oily film on top and a few floaties as well. the FG came out at 1.095, so it's gonna be a biggie! I'm planning on aging it on vanilla beans in secondary with some bourbon thrown in for good measure....
> 
> Cheers - Snow.


Snow, I so hope you win man,

I wanna see Eagle Heights throw 45 large Toblerones in the kettle :lol: 

PB


----------



## winkle (16/3/10)

And a bottle or two of bourbon :chug:


----------



## mossyrocks (16/3/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Snow, I so hope you win man,
> 
> I wanna see Eagle Heights throw 45 large Toblerones in the kettle :lol:
> 
> PB



Hasn't Eagle Heights Brewery shutdown?


----------



## browndog (16/3/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Snow, I so hope you win man,
> 
> I wanna see Eagle Heights throw 45 large Toblerones in the kettle :lol:
> 
> PB



WAHAHAhahahaaaaa..................... excellent Dave excellent.


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Snow, I so hope you win man,
> 
> I wanna see Eagle Heights throw 45 large Toblerones in the kettle :lol:
> 
> PB



Hang on is this going to be brewed by Eagle Heights or Mount Tamborine?

Whatever, if mine wins:

Beep beep beep beep - Penfolds Club Port tanker reversing into goods-in bay :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (17/3/10)

Paul H said:


> You have my word I will post mine
> Paul




Planning on taking the silverware are we Paul?! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Paul H (17/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Planning on taking the silverware are we Paul?! :icon_cheers:



Nah I lack the creativity, I think it will be one of the full time brewers who'll take the title, although I wouldn't mind one of Brown Dogs mash paddles.

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Snow (19/3/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Snow, I so hope you win man,
> 
> I wanna see Eagle Heights throw 45 large Toblerones in the kettle :lol:
> 
> PB



Yeah - this thought had crossed my mind. I can only imagine the mess they'd leave behind after seeing my kettle after just 2. But I figured there's no way I would win, so I thought "what the hey!".


Cheers - Snow.


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/3/10)

Snow said:


> Yeah - this thought had crossed my mind. I can only imagine the mess they'd leave behind after seeing my kettle after just 2. But I figured there's no way I would win, so I thought "what the hey!".
> 
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Don't sell yourself short Snow, It could easily be a pearler.

Andrew


----------



## Snow (19/3/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Don't sell yourself short Snow, It could easily be a pearler.
> 
> Andrew



Thanks Andrew. Don't know about a pearler, but it'll certainly be chocolatey! and very alcoholic.....


----------



## winkle (19/3/10)

My choco RIS def needs some lactose to give it that creamy mouthfeel I was after, so another batch will be needed. Its amazing all the unwanted crap produced by bunging in some dark chocolate (375gm) - and other stuff


----------



## Snow (19/3/10)

winkle said:


> My choco RIS def needs some lactose to give it that creamy mouthfeel I was after, so another batch will be needed. Its amazing all the unwanted crap produced by bunging in some dark chocolate (375gm) - and other stuff



I was trying for that "velvety" mouthfeel, so I added 750g of rolled oatmeal to the mash. Interesting to see how it turns out, as I went for pretty high bitterness (74IBU).

- Snow.


----------



## winkle (19/3/10)

Snow said:


> I was trying for that "velvety" mouthfeel, so I added 750g of rolled oatmeal to the mash. Interesting to see how it turns out, as I went for pretty high bitterness (74IBU).
> 
> - Snow.



Forgot damm it, I'd bought some quick oats about a month ago just for that purpose :angry: .


----------



## DKS (19/3/10)

winkle said:


> . Its amazing all the unwanted crap produced by bunging in some dark chocolate (375gm) - and other stuff



Just checked a choc stout. First time in this sort of territory for me. Couldn't believe the gooey, cruddy crap from that sucker. Its like a new born.Pound for pound, in and out.....brrrrr....horrible!. 
Hope it tastes good ( like babies smell nice) with all that going on. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## bconnery (21/3/10)

BribieG type post...

My chocolate sour orange belgian. Looking very chocolatey at the end of the boil. 

Chocolate Sour Orange Belgian
My sour orange belgian with a chocolate hit

Recipe: Sour Orange Choc Belgian
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Specialty Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 42.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3500.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 54.95 % 
1800.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 28.26 % 
300.00 gm Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) (15.0 EBC) Grain 4.71 % 
300.00 gm Special B Malt (300.0 EBC) Grain 4.71 % 
170.00 gm Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 2.67 % 
15.00 gm Southern Cross [14.80 %] (45 min) Hops 21.7 IBU 
5.00 items Sour Orange Rind (Boil 75.0 min) Misc 
500.00 gm Dark Chocolate (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
800.00 ml Sour Orange Juice (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
800.00 ml Sour Orange Juice (Boil 75.0 min) Misc 
300.00 gm Brown Sugar, Light (50.0 EBC) Sugar 4.71 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Schelde (Wyeast Labs #3655PC) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 6070.00 gm
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 18.00 L of water at 70.5 C 65.0 C 


Notes:
------
Caramelized brown sugar and 800ml juice and 5tsp rind with some water. Added 100g Dark chocolate. Added 2L first runnings and boiled for 90 mins. 
Boiled 800ml juice for 2 minutes. Added @end. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bradsbrew (21/3/10)

Well it looks like mine has finished fermenting 1094 down to 1011.  Just about to go and drop the temp in the ferment fridge. I think this one will have to go into bottles :icon_drunk:


----------



## hefevice (21/3/10)

Bugger it, all the uncertainty over my relocation to Italy has screwed up any chance now of getting a brew in on time. Was thinking a Maibock or Hellesbock spiced with Cocaa Nibs and fresh Chilli. Was going to call in Choc Shock Bock. Was hoping for a total mind f#ck as suggested earlier - light coloured beer with a chocolate background and a surprising heat at the finish. Would have made sense for a Queensland winter, which is typically clear and sunny rather than dark and depressing which is the rationale behind most traditional Winter Warmers.

Good luck everyone else; hopefully I'm around to taste some of the entries.

Edit: spelling


----------



## clarkey7 (26/3/10)

Tasted some awesome Chocolate beers last night boys. :beerbang: 

Very Impressed.

Actually...A bit daunted really. I was going to brew my first attempt this weekend sometime.

If mine turns out as good as some of the ones I had last night...I'll be wrapped.

Can't wait for the taste off. :icon_drool2: 

PB


----------



## beersom (26/3/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Tasted some awesome Chocolate beers last night boys. :beerbang:
> 
> Very Impressed.
> 
> ...


Agreed mate, Tasted one that had a nose that was absolutely to die for :icon_drool2: 
some very fierce competition on this one


----------



## winkle (27/3/10)

beersom said:


> Agreed mate, Tasted one that had a nose that was absolutely to die for :icon_drool2:
> some very fierce competition on this one


Bloody Rosco :angry: 
Oh well, back to the Brewkettle!


----------



## j1gsaw (27/3/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Well it looks like mine has finished fermenting 1094 down to 1011.  Just about to go and drop the temp in the ferment fridge. I think this one will have to go into bottles :icon_drunk:




FAAARK!


----------



## Paul H (27/3/10)

winkle said:


> Bloody Rosco :angry:
> Oh well, back to the Brewkettle!



Not just Rossco had a very nice porter as well.  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## j1gsaw (27/3/10)

yeah but we all know ross cheats... :lol:


----------



## winkle (28/3/10)

For my second attempt I'm going with a similar stout grain bill to the first (just remembering the oatmeal addition this time <_< ), but fermenting it with a Trappist yeast. "Funked over Chocolate Stout" anybody?


----------



## clarkey7 (28/3/10)

Having a go today too B) .....just transferring choco goodness to the kettle now.

Probably gunna use the yeast left over from the wild brew project.

Belgian Chocolate - yum.

PB


----------



## Bribie G (28/3/10)

Going to the LHBS tomorrow to get some hazelnut from his impressive range of flavouring bottles for the distilled water and herbal essence practitioners here on the island  and will bottle my Choc Port Hazelnut brown ale - I haven't tasted it yet, not even the hydro sample because I want it to surprise me (one way or the other) after a couple of weeks in the bottle. It was borderline 6% so I tossed in the bottle of port into the fermenter towards the end to make sure


----------



## winkle (28/3/10)

BribieG said:


> Going to the LHBS tomorrow to get some hazelnut from his impressive range of flavouring bottles for the distilled water and herbal essence practitioners here on the island  and will bottle my Choc Port Hazelnut brown ale - I haven't tasted it yet, not even the hydro sample because I want it to surprise me (one way or the other) after a couple of weeks in the bottle. It was borderline 6% so I tossed in the bottle of port into the fermenter towards the end to make sure



Gee, ramping that up to a commercial scale would be interesting  .


----------



## Bribie G (28/3/10)

That did occur to me as well, you can get port in 44 gallon drums I believe. In the Northern Territory the local politicians used to send them out to the Indigenous Communities at election time, till Brough spoiled it all.


----------



## winkle (28/3/10)

BribieG said:


> That did occur to me as well, you can get port in 44 gallon drums I believe. In the Northern Territory the local politicians used to send them out to the Indigenous Communities at election time, till Brough spoiled it all.



Ah yes, 'Turkey Creek Reserve' - absolutely top shelf stuff.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/3/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Well it looks like mine has finished fermenting 1094 down to 1011.  Just about to go and drop the temp in the ferment fridge. I think this one will have to go into bottles






winkle said:


> For my second attempt I'm going with a similar stout grain bill to the first (just remembering the oatmeal addition this time <_< ), but fermenting it with a Trappist yeast. "Funked over Chocolate Stout" anybody?






Pocket Beers said:


> Having a go today too B) .....just transferring choco goodness to the kettle now.
> 
> Probably gunna use the yeast left over from the wild brew project.
> 
> ...



Sorry guys already been done  . Might have to crack one open easter sunday to see how it tastes. MMMMMMM 11/12% Belgian Dark Tripel Chocolate on a sunday morning.


----------



## winkle (28/3/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Sorry guys already been done  . Might have to crack one open easter sunday to see how it tastes. MMMMMMM 11/12% Belgian Dark Tripel Chocolate on a sunday morning.



Much better than "chocolate" eggs - could be the start of a good tradition Brad, get served a few Choc Triples in bed for breakfast then pass-out "most excellent"


----------



## browndog (28/3/10)

Brewed my entry on friday, lots of cararye and even chocolate rye for colour and flavour, with 5 mins to go I chucked 375g of cocoa powder into the kettle, hahaha.... as soon as it hit the wort it coagulated into big lumps that I had to break up, it looked like lumps of shit in shit soup............. I hope it tastes better than it looked :blink: 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## DKS (28/3/10)

My first attempt seems to have had most of the chocolate stripped out after having a big choc aroma going into primary. Will double choc next time. 
Does 1056 have a rep for this, perhaps? Anyone else getting this? :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew (28/3/10)

Couldn't help meself and had to have a taste of the Belgian Dark Tripel Choc. Was not carbonated at all but was nicely chilled, was a slight choclate on the nose but better flavours whilst drinking then a big choclate hit at the finish with a lingering hazelnut flavour be f34cked where that came from. Did I mention the slight port flavour. Tasted like a chocolate beer wine if that makes sense.............time for a lye down.........oh dear


----------



## winkle (28/3/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Couldn't help meself and had to have a taste of the Belgian Dark Tripel Choc. Was not carbonated at all but was nicely chilled, was a slight choclate on the nose but better flavours whilst drinking then a big choclate hit at the finish with a lingering hazelnut flavour be f34cked where that came from. Did I mention the slight port flavour. Tasted like a chocolate beer wine if that makes sense.............time for a lye down.........oh dear


:lol: 

I had to filter my effort to remove the yeasty/choc mud which also removed a fair bit of the chocolate aroma/flavour, there is also a touch of vegemite in there which was as welcome as a poo in a swimming pool but not enough to ruin it, still has a fair whack of choc aroma/flavour - just have to consume 19 litres of the 9.5% stuff so I've got a keg for the next batch. What are you doing over Easter


----------



## argon (31/3/10)

Since its Easter on Sunday was thinking of putting on the Winter Warmer An appropriate time for a Chocolate Brew

First stab at a stout I want a lot of smoothness in there. Concerned about harsh flavours using black malt and roasted barley.

Interesting how Ross doesnt have any Wyeast Irish ale in stock at the moment

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Double Choc Eised Coffee Oatmeal Stout
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oatmeal Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 19.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.05 L
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 75.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 76.19 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (2.6 EBC) Grain 9.52 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (689.5 EBC) Grain 4.76 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Wheat Malt (788.0 EBC) Grain 3.81 % 
0.10 kg Barley, Flaked (3.3 EBC) Grain 1.90 % 
0.10 kg Black (Patent) Malt (985.0 EBC) Grain 1.90 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 1.90 % 
50.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 25.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Salt (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
400.00 gm Melted Liquid Chocolate (Primary 0.0 min) Misc 
400.00 ml Espresso Coffee (Primary 0.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.25 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Saccharification Add 13.70 L of water at 74.7 C 68.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
14 Days in Primary at 16.5C
2 Days in Secondary at -16C
28 Days Lagering at 4C

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## winkle (31/3/10)

winkle said:


> :lol:
> 
> I had to filter my effort to remove the yeasty/choc mud which also removed a fair bit of the chocolate aroma/flavour, there is also a touch of vegemite in there which was as welcome as a poo in a swimming pool but not enough to ruin it, still has a fair whack of choc aroma/flavour - just have to consume 19 litres of the 9.5% stuff so I've got a keg for the next batch. What are you doing over Easter




I seem to hav' been a tad harsh on this batch, vegemite is fading off to the nose as it clears itself up and the chocolate is reasserting itself. I'm still doing an upgraded Belgian version but this is emerging as a pretty good beer, might even make the cut as a easy drinking choc-alco fest beer. :chug:


----------



## clarkey7 (31/3/10)

winkle said:


> I seem to hav' been a tad harsh on this batch, vegemite is fading off to the nose as it clears itself up and the chocolate is reasserting itself. I'm still doing an upgraded Belgian version but this is emerging as a pretty good beer, might even make the cut as a easy drinking choc-alco fest beer. :chug:


Just had a swig of the starter wort before I pitched mine....mmmm Belgian :icon_drool2:


----------



## bradsbrew (9/4/10)

I think I have done the wrong thing by bottling my effort. At 11/12% I doubt this puppy is going to carbonate by may  ....But it was tasting fantastic last time I tried it.

Brad


----------



## bconnery (11/4/10)

Bottled up both the White Chocolate Spiced Bock and the Chocolate Sour Orange Belgian today. 

Hard to know what I think of them so far. The bock in particular, mainly because I have no real idea what it should taste like. Tastes kind of like a spiced bock at the moment which I guess is just right, I'm just not sure of the chocolate part so far...

Just got to wait to sample a carbed version now...


----------



## Ross (13/4/10)

Ben, looks we'll have 2 sour Choc Oranges competing... brewing this one tomorrow:

Sour Orange Chocolate Porter II
Robust Porter 

Type: All Grain
Date: 13/04/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 30.08 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.00 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.25 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 2.03 % 
6.50 kg Golden Promise (5.9 EBC) Grain 52.85 % 
1.30 kg Caramalt (Barrett Burston) (49.3 EBC) Grain 10.57 % 
1.30 kg Munich Malt II (23.0 EBC) Grain 10.57 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (9.3 EBC) Grain 8.13 % 
0.80 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 6.50 % 
0.50 kg Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 4.07 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 EBC) Grain 2.03 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt pale (886.5 EBC) Grain 2.03 % 
0.15 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 1.22 % 
84.00 gm Northdown [5.80 %] (80 min) Hops 40.8 IBU 
0.75 kg Dark chocolate 72% cocoa (Mash) Misc 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
28.00 gm Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
400.00 ml Sour orange (5 oranges) (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Edit: Possibly dry nibbed with cacao nibs


cheers Ross


----------



## NickB (13/4/10)

Ross said:


> Edit: Possibly dry nibbed with cacao nibs
> 
> 
> cheers Ross




Love it! I hereby give you the 'Ross Method of Dry Nibbing'



Cheers!


----------



## Bribie G (13/4/10)

My chocolate port wine hazelnut brown ale has turned out tasting like a Sumo Wrestler's jockstrap. Think I might dip out on this one, however the thought of a toucan Coopers headbanger choc hazelnut appeals B)


----------



## Fourstar (13/4/10)

BribieG said:


> My chocolate port wine hazelnut brown ale has turned out tasting like a Sumo Wrestler's jockstrap. Think I might dip out on this one, however the thought of a toucan Coopers headbanger choc hazelnut appeals B)




Its a sad sad day. 

Why reinvent the wheel Bribie! It was already a winner! :beerbang:


----------



## Ross (13/4/10)

BribieG said:


> My chocolate port wine hazelnut brown ale has turned out tasting like a Sumo Wrestler's jockstrap. Think I might dip out on this one, however the thought of a toucan Coopers headbanger choc hazelnut appeals B)




plenty of time to rebrew Bribie, as i am  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Paul H (13/4/10)

Ross said:


> Ben, looks we'll have 2 sour Choc Oranges competing...
> 
> cheers Ross


That's a bit of bad luck Ben looks like yours might get mistaken for Ross's & get shit canned :huh: 
I'll be brewing a chocolate Berliner Weiss just so everyone knows which one is mine  

:icon_cheers: 


Paul


----------



## Howlingdog (13/4/10)

Paul H said:


> That's a bit of bad luck Ben looks like yours might get mistaken for Ross's & get shit canned :huh:
> I'll be brewing a chocolate Berliner Weiss just so everyone knows which one is mine
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> ...



Come Paul at least be a bit adventurous - turn the kettle on for 30 minutes!


----------



## bradsbrew (14/4/10)

My biggest concern is wether or not it will have enough carbonation in time. The chocolate is not in your face chocolate but it is there....so is the winter warming. Had a bottle as a night cap on the weekend and half an hour later was laxed in the couch and happy. Took me back a few years, almost as good as hash oil h34r: :wacko:


----------



## bradsbrew (19/4/10)

I have carbonation. I have chocolate. I have a beer that I will bring on Thursday... Yum


----------



## browndog (4/5/10)

Well I just poured a sampler of my choc winter warmer and it was OK, but didn't have the grin factor for me. I poured a small glass for the missus to try, she had a sip wrinkled her nose and left the rest. 10 mins later I grabbed the glass and downed it and OMG, when it warmed up the rich chocolate combined with the 8.5% alcohol and rye notes to taste absolutely bloody awesome........ IMHO that is. Odds on it will be shit canned per usual.  


cheers

Browndog


----------



## bradsbrew (13/5/10)

So what is the requirement with entering our beers this month. As it is not a brew that is set to a guideline. How is it too be judged? Do we enter it as a specialty with a description of what we were trying to acheive?


----------



## Ross (13/5/10)

Requirements are at least 2 bottles, as one will be required for judging by Eagle Heights Brewery,
The club judging will really just be for a bit of fun on the night & basically scored on drinkabillity & marked down on any faults.
So yes, a full descriptor of the beer & what you were trying to achieve will be welcomed on both bottles

cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (20/5/10)

Well I was going to pull out of this one, since it ended up an pretty okish choc RIS *but* not what I was aiming for and certianly not as good as some of the contenders that I've had a preview of, still might put a bottle (2) just to make up the numbers.
I was too traumatised by chocolate by-products in the kettle and fermenter to do another one :blink:


----------



## Howlingdog (20/5/10)

winkle (with a small w), Perry don't despair - enter. If I recall the essential criteria (Ben will correct me if I'm wrong) was that the ABV to be >6% and include chocolate. Reading between the lines the recipe is to be produced commercially ie 5 or 25 HL. Therefore I would assume (that word, be saleable to the last drop and for the customer drinkable again and again). So, when the customer fronts up to the bar the second time he says, "I'll have another pint and a "lady pint"for my friend".

This is the worst editor I've seen anywhere in thelast forty years. Can we have something that us old-timers can use that doesn't make us want to put an axe trough the screen?

HD


----------



## Snow (21/5/10)

Well I kegged my Imperial chocolate vanilla bourbon toblerone creme de cacao oatmeal stout 2 days ago and tasted it last night. WOW!! at 10% ABV it is more like a roasted chocolate liqueur than a beer, but I have to say (and so did my wife) that it is freaking awesome! So smooth, so complex (8 different malts), so in balance (in my opinion). I don't think it would be commercially viable to make, but hey - what do I care - I have a whole keg of the stuff! Woohoo! :super: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## bradsbrew (21/5/10)

I have been a bit worried about mine not carbing up. I get a little Pffft when I crack the cap but thats it. No carbonation as such. This is a 13.5% beer that without carb is closer to a wine/port and in IMO great at around 10 degree. Cant wait to keep trying it over the next few years. 
Which brings me to how long will a beer at 13.5% without carbonation last without going off/stale, it has been bottled for natural carbonation but I am now hoping it doesnt carb up if it doesnt effect the beer. In fact I am hoping it will age like a Red wine or Port.

Cheers Brad


----------



## Paul H (21/5/10)

I can't believe the interest that this challenge has aroused.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## browndog (22/5/10)

bradsbrew said:


> I have been a bit worried about mine not carbing up. I get a little Pffft when I crack the cap but thats it. No carbonation as such. This is a 13.5% beer that without carb is closer to a wine/port and in IMO great at around 10 degree. Cant wait to keep trying it over the next few years.
> Which brings me to how long will a beer at 13.5% without carbonation last without going off/stale, it has been bottled for natural carbonation but I am now hoping it doesnt carb up if it doesnt effect the beer. In fact I am hoping it will age like a Red wine or Port.
> 
> Cheers Brad




Yes Brad, I was wondering the same thing myself, how a big chocolate beer would age. I guess we will find out.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (22/5/10)

browndog said:


> Yes Brad, I was wondering the same thing myself, how a big chocolate beer would age. I guess we will find out.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



With that ABV it should last for years.


----------



## brettprevans (22/6/10)

when's the judging fellas. Im keen to see results and recipes.

Ive only tasted one entry for this comp it was pretty epic IMO.


----------



## bconnery (22/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> when's the judging fellas. Im keen to see results and recipes.
> 
> Ive only tasted one entry for this comp it was pretty epic IMO.


Been and gone CM2. The winner was Tony Brown with a Chocolate Rye Winter Ale. 
Delicious it was too!

Other personal highlights included Ross's Sour Choc Orange Porter and Bradsbrews Chocolate Russian Imperial to name a couple, although I'm not sure how the latter fared at judging.


----------



## brettprevans (22/6/10)

bconnery said:


> Been and gone CM2. The winner was Tony Brown with a Chocolate Rye Winter Ale.
> Delicious it was too!
> 
> Other personal highlights included Ross's Sour Choc Orange Porter and Bradsbrews Chocolate Russian Imperial to name a couple, although I'm not sure how the latter fared at judging.


hmm I must have missed that page. will have a look. it is a trawl through the thread job for the receipes? or are we waiting for nationals to come and go before we see the recipes?

It was Ross' sour choc organge i got to taste whilst staying at chappos last week. epic. i loved it. made me desperate to try your sour orange beers.


----------



## Ross (22/6/10)

Only the club judging has taken place - The official winner that hopefully gets their beer produced commercially is still pending.

cheers Ross


----------



## bradsbrew (26/7/10)

Ross said:


> Only the club judging has taken place - The official winner that hopefully gets their beer produced commercially is still pending.
> 
> cheers Ross



Any update on this?

This challenge was fantastic and has produced my favourite beer that I have brewed ,personal satisfaction wise. Will be putting down another batch this friday, might even end up a chrissy swapper or it may sit in the cupboard for a couple of years.

Cheers Brad


----------



## Ross (26/7/10)

Yes Brad,

Beers getting judged by the platform bar at one of their club nights. Winner will be supplying a keg for the platform bar.

cheers Ross


----------

